# buffed cast in Itunes



## DaishiM (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich an die Buffed Cast Redation oder jemand hat einen Tip.

Ich abboniere fleissig Eure Casts in Itunes, aber seit, ca. , Folge 170 kommen die nicht mehr automatsich in
Itunes. Über Itunes hab ich auch keine Möglichkeit diese zu abbonieren.

Könntet Ihr mal bitte nachschauen was da los ist, weil es immer sehr gut war unterwges Eure Casts anzuhören.

Ich habe auch mehrfach versucht den Podcast neu zu abbonieren, aber auch dann kommen keine Folgen...bzw. es
werden auch keine angezeigt ?

Ciao und Thx im voraus


----------



## Lâzché (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das selbe Problem, seit Folge 170 findet er keine neuen Folgen,  iTunes zeigt mir zwar an, dass irgendwas mit der URL nicht stimmt aber ich hab keine Ahung wie ich das ändern muss bzw ob buffed selbst was ändern muss... 
Das ist die URL die für den Buffedcast bei iTunes hinterlegt ist:  http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedCast


----------



## Telkir (2. Januar 2010)

Wie Ihr sicher mitbekommen hat, herrscht noch bis Montagmorgen Urlaubszeit, weswegen manuell einzustellende Dinge noch über das Wochenende auf sich warten lassen. Danach klappt's wieder, versprochen. *prostet den fleißigen Feiertags-Newsschreibern zu*


----------



## Hackseputt (2. Januar 2010)

cool, dass es das Thema schon gibt, so muss ich kein neues aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: ich kann mir sogar noch folge 171 runterziehen xD


----------



## Zorian92 (3. Januar 2010)

ab wann kann ich damit rechnen, dass folge 173 drin ist??


----------



## maxxscho (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe auch, dass es bald wieder funktioniert.
Ich BRAUCHE den buffedcast auf der einstündigen Fahrt zur Abendschule und mit Itunes funktioniert das einfach flott^^


----------



## xashija (5. Januar 2010)

Die buffedCasts sollten jetzt auf itunes verfügbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß beim anhören und entschuldigt die Verzögerung!


----------



## El_Muchacho (5. Januar 2010)

danke für die meldung, bis jetzt kommt aber noch nichts, ist aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass noch etwas passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaishiM (5. Januar 2010)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


funzt  net....stehen bis Folge 171 drin bzw. wenn man es neu abboniert "leeeeeeeeeeeerrrr"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber wird schon denke ich *hoffnung kommt auf *

Ciao


----------



## El_Muchacho (5. Januar 2010)

scheint ja nicht besonders von erfolg gekrönt zu sein, leider gibts noch immer nichts neues bei itunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solick (6. Januar 2010)

habe das gleiche problem. Hab den Cast auch mal komplett gelöscht und neu angelegt, Fehlermeldung besagt, dass die URL ungültig ist.

Hilfe, wie soll ich nun die Autofahrten überstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=Tarroc=- (6. Januar 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Mühe, leider geht es bei mir auch noch nicht. Vielleicht wird das ja aber noch im Verlauf des Tages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Muchacho (6. Januar 2010)

vielleicht mal die adresse des casts ändern; die übrigen podcasts, die ich bisher abonniert habe, schreiben ihre rss-adresse für den cast vollständig klein, vielleicht liegts daran... das problem gabs doch auch mit alten browsern, dass alles klein geschrieben werden musste, also nicht http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedCast sondern http://feeds.feedburner.com/buffedcast

Vielleicht liegts aber auch an feedburner selber, da


> Sie hatten bis jetzt ein Konto auf feedburner.com und haben Ihre Feeds noch nicht auf ein Google-Konto übertragen?
> 
> Kein Problem! Ihre Feeds übertragen immer noch Ihre neuesten Posts. Sie müssen sie nur noch in Ihr Google-Konto verschieben.



zumal der angegebene Inhalt bei Feedburner selber komplett leer zu sein scheint


----------



## xashija (6. Januar 2010)

Wir arbeiten noch an dem Problem. Ihr müsst Euch leider noch ein wenig gedulden :/


----------



## El_Muchacho (6. Januar 2010)

es geht, es geht, wunderbar, danke buffed-team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwar etwas langsam, aber es geht, der tag ist gerettet


----------



## ZAM (6. Januar 2010)

El_Muchacho schrieb:


> es geht, es geht, wunderbar, danke buffed-team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sollte demnächst wieder laufen. Irgendwie hatten sich "&"-Zeichen ins RSS-Feed eingeschlichen.


----------



## maxxscho (6. Januar 2010)

Danke Admins!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaishiM (7. Januar 2010)

supiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   endlich !!


es funzt wieder....so ist es gut ..Dankeeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ciao


----------

